# KBF National Championship



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I had the time of my life last week fishing Kentucky lake and Barkely lake. The conditions were less than ideal to say the least. When we arrived, it snowed, rained, wind was 25-35mph for days, water was muddy, and the first three mornings were below freezing. I almost thought I was still in Ohio. I was surprised to start catching fish in 1-3ft of
Water during prefishing because the water was 48 degrees. I know the big bass go shallow here so I just fished these lakes like I would here in Ohio. Once the days started to warm up, my shallow fish disappeared. On day 1 I decided to fish my strengths and found some fish after a rough start.





















I struggled to catch these three keepers even though i caught 25 bass day 1 the majority were 11-11.75. I had a giant come off before i could net it and had another 14-15” fish jump and throw the hook. 12” was the minimum for the KBFNC which was a new rule implemented. After day 1 i was in 199th out of 753. I tore a muscle in my back loading up my kayak Friday because i was trying to hurry. I had an hour and a half drive to check in. Day 2 was brutal with 35mph winds and rain.
I had to paddle for an hour to get to my spot but eventually got there. I caught some fish day 2 but couldn’t get anything over 12”. Overall, I had a great time and hope to get another invite next year. I ended up finishing 333 with a blank on day 2. I don’t think my back had anything to do with my not catching big fish day two but sure made things uncomfortable. I plan on fishing harder, smarter, learning more, and fishing more new water than ever before. I am looking forward to another great year in 2018.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I may try this out this year. Sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Bassthumb said:


> I may try this out this year. Sounds like a lot of fun


Which tournaments are you planning on fishing to qualify? I will be fishing all over the place this season. Columbus the 14th and 15th and Belleville Michigan the 28th are my next events


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha I sold myself short a little bit. I finished 329th not 333.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Did you catch any of those fish on the colorful crankbaits you use here in ohio?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I did catch several on the baits my by All Eyes during practice but could not get a crank bit going during the event. I had to resort to my jackall flick shake worms


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Chartreuse Black back was working the first day. I also got a couple on the bluegill and the one he made me that was bone colored. I was catching fish under docks and along steep breaks during the tournament. I was catching fish on stakebeds and wind blown points but my fish were not on the points when I needed them to be. It was a learning experience to say the least. I only had 1 bite on a jig and I fished it hard. The bass wanted a finessed worm where I fished. I am not sure where Dwayne Taff was fishing but that man was on the right ones using the Z man jackhammer. Congratulations to Dwayne Taff for winning the biggest kayak payout ever! 100,000 would have been nice!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I'll def fish the Michigan one. Never done it before but sure looks fun. Maybe the stclair and the pa one too


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Bassthumb said:


> I'll def fish the Michigan one. Never done it before but sure looks fun. Maybe the stclair and the pa one too


Sounds good. I can’t wait till this season gets underway


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice write up laynhardwood. I just started targeting bass this year and fished a couple BKFT tourneys so far. It's a ton of fun from a yak. Are you fishing KBF only or others?


----------

